# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Nikon or Canon?

## jack.gome

Now we are show many latest electronic instrument which is useful to complete different types of human being work. Nikon and canon are world popular camera company. It's always provide a batter functionality and new improvement in his latest instrument.

----------


## mikehussy

According to me Nikon is best.

----------


## sophiewilson

IMO,l canon is the best. No other comes even close. I have had wonderful memories captured with my Canon.  :Smile:

----------


## peterlee

I would say Canon cameras are the best among all other brands in the world. You might have to pay a bit extra for Canon camera but it is worth every extra penny.

----------


## davidsmith36

They both have a long history of manufacturing optical equipment. They both have massive R&D budgets, high levels of quality control, and similar warranty coverage.The Nikon has a greater dynamic range. Beyond the stats, both cameras have been used for awesome magazine covers and editorial spreads.

----------

